# WOMEN's FINAL FOUR Sunday April 2nd 1st game 7PM



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*
*


​​​​* vs







*​*Second Game *​*Approximately 9:30 Sunday April 2nd*​*Fleet Center Boston,Mass*​​*
*


​*Duke University *​*Blue Devils*​​​*
*


*Probable Starters Click on Photo for profile*​*

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>​​​​





</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Lindsay Harding</TD><TD>Monique Curry</TD><TD>Allison Bales</TD><TD>Misty Williams</TD><TD>Abbie Waner</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>10.3</TD><TD>16.3</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>11.1</TD><TD>8.9</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>5.8</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>6.2</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>3.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​ 
vs​LSU Tigers​​​​Probable Starters Click on Photo for profile​​**<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>S.Hoston</TD><TD>Sylvia Fowles</TD><TD>Seimone Augustus</TD><TD>Florence Williams</TD><TD>Erica White</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>8.6</TD><TD>16.1</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5.9</TD><TD>5.7</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>11.6</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>2.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>1.9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

vs​7pm Sunday April 2nd​Fleet Center Boston,Massacussetts​​Probable Starters Click on Photo for profile​<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>http://www.nba.com/lakers/​http://www.nba.com/lakers/





</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Erlana Larkins</TD><TD>Camille Little</TD><TD>Ivory Latta</TD><TD>Jessica Sell</TD><TD>L.Atkinson</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>13.4</TD><TD>11.8</TD><TD>18.6</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>9.2</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>7.1</TD><TD>5.5</TD><TD>6.3</TD><TD>?</TD><TD>6.6</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>2.4</TD><TD>2.1</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>.3</TD><TD>3.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


University of Maryland Terrapins​ 

Probable Starters Click on Photo for profile​ 
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>​





</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Name</TD><TD>Crystal Langhorne</TD><TD>Marissa Coleman</TD><TD>Shay Doron</TD><TD>Kristi Toliver</TD><TD>Laura Harper</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>PPG</TD><TD>17.2</TD><TD>13.9</TD><TD>13.5</TD><TD>11.4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>RPG</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>2.6</TD><TD>7.1</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>APG</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*



</B>


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hmm..i like LSU over Duke and NC over Maryland...hopefully it turns out that way


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, I'd love for it to be UNC vs. Duke in the National Title and for UNC to once again put a beat down on Duke for I think the 6th straight time.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

LSU over Duke. Sylvia had better clean the boards all night long! LOL! I think UNC will win over Maryland.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Latta must go down


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought for sure someone would have caught me in a mistake by now.My knowledge of the women's game isn't all that expansive.I thought for sure that this Sell girl really isn't the regular starter for Heels.I think she started against Tennessee,but her numbers don't look like she plays very much.

I really like the 30 second clock though.It really seems to make a big difference in the pace of the game.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TM said:


> Latta must go down


good luck..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

DUke is off to a decent start 13-2.They need to push the ball and hope LSU keeps playing poorly


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> good luck..


damn it...now i have to go for Lsu


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LSU doesn't look like they have much for Duke tonight.I really expected a lot more out of Seimone Augustus.She hasn't had too many games like this I don't think


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

UMd vs Duke for the title.

I wish the Hell COach K had the sense to drop off LSU's men team the way Coach G dropped off their women's team.I would have liked to have seen LSU try to beat us from outside given the way things went.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn, now i gotta go for Maryland. . .


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Let's go Blue Devils!!!!!! :banana:


----------

